# Where Florida and Alabama 9NM Waters Meet



## Retrofit (Mar 30, 2009)

Tried to get a handle on just where the Florida and Alabama 9 Nautical Mile lines actually meet so I could show that on my GPS/Sounder. Tried to Google search for the information but couldn't get a definitive answer. Then I found that the Florida Constitution actually sets the longitude line as an extension of the on land state boarder boundary as 87 degrees, 31 minutes, and 06 minutes. I converted that to Degree Decimal format so that half of the coordinates is -87.51833333. Then I used Google Earth and marked that longitudinal line extending offshore. Now for the next part you need to remember that a land mile is not the same as a nautical mile. A nautical mile is defined as being 1.1508 statute (land) miles so 9 nautical miles is actually 10.3572 land miles. I used the ruler tool in Google Earth to draw a circle with a radius of 9 NM and placed the center of the circle at the shoreline so that the radius line extended out perpendicular from the shoreline to the point on the circle, the radius line and the longitude line all came together. The coordinates at that spot which I call "The Florida Alabama Peg" are:
Latitude = 30.125580 and Longitude = -87.5183333. Remember that the Longitude is absolute because it is set by the state constitution. The Latitude is only as precise as my ability to use the Google Earth circle tool but I'm confident that my Latitude is within plus or minus 50 feet on the Longitude.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

My garmin 7610 has a definate 9 mile line it varies along with the coastline. The blue charts has the line and the alabama line also.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I have no idea what is right or wrong. Are your numbers right or is this maps line positions correct??

On a computer place your map over the red drop pin (your coords.)and it says you're off a bit. Close the warning boxes first. Does great circle distance factor in? I wouldn't worry too much myself.

https://www.gpsvisualizer.com/map?format=google&lat=30.12558&lon=-87.5183333&google_api_key=


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

This movable NOAA chart shows the location at 30' 7' 38ish" north. (30.127222)

https://charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11382.shtml


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Thought Al. went to 3 miles for State water.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

lastcast said:


> Thought Al. went to 3 miles for State water.


Nope. All coastal states changed a couple years ago.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yes, this a very technical question. we pulled into sportsman marina last snapper, season, the capt. reported the catch and then comes the feds. we had to go back to the exact same spot we caught the fish and they checked coords and it was legal. what some bs.

jack


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Nope. All coastal states changed a couple years ago.


I'm not sure this is correct. This was changed for purposes of fisheries management, but not sure it was permanent or that it is for every state or that it was for everything including oil and gas, etc.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ALFisher said:


> I'm not sure this is correct. This was changed for purposes of fisheries management, but not sure it was permanent or that it is for every state or that it was for everything including oil and gas, etc.


https://www.outdooralabama.com/saltwater-fishing/nine-mile-state-waters-faqs


----------



## Retrofit (Mar 30, 2009)

lastcast said:


> Thought Al. went to 3 miles for State water.


Alabama changed it. According to Outdoor Alabama,
"Recently, the US Congress passed a provision that extended the state water jurisdictions for the management of certain fish from 3 nautical miles to 9 nautical miles offshore for Alabama, Louisiana and Mississippi. Florida and Texas already had this jurisdiction. Below are answers to a few frequently asked questions on this issue.

If you have additional questions contact the Alabama Marine Resources Division at 251-861-2882 or by email at [email protected]."


----------



## Retrofit (Mar 30, 2009)

lastcast said:


> Thought Al. went to 3 miles for State water.


Alabama changed it. According to Outdoor Alabama,
"Recently, the US Congress passed a provision that extended the state water jurisdictions for the management of certain fish from 3 nautical miles to 9 nautical miles offshore for Alabama, Louisiana and Mississippi. Florida and Texas already had this jurisdiction. Below are answers to a few frequently asked questions on this issue.

If you have additional questions contact the Alabama Marine Resources Division at 251-861-2882 or by email at [email protected]."

MORE
"When does the 9 nautical mile provision go in effect?
The 9 nautical mile provision is now in effect.

How long is the 9 nautical mile provision in effect?
The rule is now permanent for Gulf reef fish under the 2017 budget bill.

Which fish are impacted by the 9 nautical mile provision?
The 9 nautical mile provision only applies to fish federally managed by a Gulf Reef Fish Management Plan.

Gulf Reef Fish shall be defined as the fish listed in 50 CFR Part 622 Table 3 of Appendix A and include the following species: Gray Triggerfish, Greater Amberjack, Almaco Jack, Lesser Amberjack, Banded Rudderfish, Hogfish, Red Snapper, Gray Snapper, Lane Snapper, Vermilion Snapper, Cubera Snapper, Silk Snapper, Mutton Snapper, Yellowtail Snapper, Queen Snapper, Blackfin Snapper, Wenchman, Goldface Tilefish, Blueline Tilefish, Tilefish, Speckled Hind, Yellowedge Grouper, Red Grouper, Warsaw Grouper, Snowy Grouper, Black Grouper, Yellowmouth Grouper, Gag, Scamp, and Yellowfin Grouper.

All fish species not listed above such as king mackerel, Spanish mackerel, and red drum will remain under federal regulations beyond 3 nautical miles from shore.

Where is the 9 nautical mile line?
NOAA charts do not currently have the 9 nautical mile line for states other than FL and TX. Anglers are urged to use caution when determining if they are within the 9 nautical mile line. The line would be 6 nautical miles due south of the current 3 nautical mile line that is displayed on nautical charts. A graphic is provided for general guidance only.

View 9-mile graphic

Is an Alabama saltwater fishing license required in the 9 nautical mile limit?
Yes."


----------

